# RedFly #12



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

RedFly #12
January 20, 2018
Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille 
Apollo Beach, FL

More details to come!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

We are getting closer to RedFly #12. It will be on 1/20/18 at the Salty Shamrock in Apollo Beach. Same format as years past: catch-photo-release, 2 biggest reds, fly only, 100% cash payout, raffle prizes afterwards with proceeds going to CCA. Our raffle prize list includes:
Skinny Water Culture 
Barfly Safety Harbor 
Wang Anchor
Bill Jackson's fly shop 
Boaters Republic
RCI Optics 
Allen Fly Fishing
Southeast Enviornmental Solutions
Estrada Art


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Register how/where? Can you fish single?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

flytyn said:


> Register how/where?


The morning of at the captain's meeting and check in at the Salty Shamrock on 1/20/18. Rules will posted very soon....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

RedFly #12

Saturday, January 20, 2018.

MANDATORY check in and captain's meeting on Saturday, 1/20/2018 at 5:30-6:30 am at Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille.

Each team, or solo angler, MUST bring their measuring device, to be approved by tournament officials, to the captain’s meeting on 1/20/2018. The captain’s meeting will be at the Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille. 6186 US Hwy 41, Apollo Beach, FL 33572.

$50.00 entry fee per 2-man team. $25.00 entry fee per solo angler. Registration fees will be collected at the captain’s meeting. CASH ONLY.

Weigh-in will be after the tournament at 3:00-4:00 pm on 1/20/2018. Anglers MUST be at the weigh-in NO LATER THAN 4:00 pm on 1/20/2018. Anglers arriving at 4:01pm will be disqualified. The weigh-in will be at the Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille. 6186 US Hwy 41, Apollo Beach, FL 33572.

This is a catch-photo-and-release tournament. Each angler/boat/team must provide at least one digital camera with a clear memory card (preferred) or cell phone pictures will be allowed.

Fly-fishing gear ONLY. Anglers may not use live bait, frozen bait, cut bait, artificial lures, or scents.

RedFly anglers may wade or fish from a boat, canoe, kayak, paddleboard, shoreline, dock, bridge, pier, etc.

Largest two redfish total to the nearest ¼ inch will win. 100% payback. 1st place – 60%, 2nd place – 30%, 3rd place – 10%. Tie breakers will be determined by earliest check in time.

Anglers can launch and fish anywhere on the West Coast of Florida, but lines may not be in the water prior to 6:45 am.

The whole fish must be in the picture along with approved measuring device and tournament marker. Pictures that do not meet tournament requirements will not be counted.

Required USCG safety gear must on board for those anglers fishing from a boat. Angler must also possess a valid Florida saltwater fishing license and adhere to all state fishing regulations. RedFly tournament anglers will also show courtesy to other tournament and recreational anglers.

There will be a raffle for various fly fishing and marine related prizes with 100% of the proceeds going to CCA-Florida. The raffle will be at the Salty Shamrock. Drawings for the raffle prizes will occur at 5:00 pm. Raffle ticket prizes will be $5 for one ticket or 5 for $20.

For information contact Capt. Jon Bull at 863-860-7250 or [email protected]


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Google says address is 6186, Not 6816.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Google says address is 6186, Not 6816.


Thanks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

CCA Raffle Prize Sponsors.....so far......

Allen Fly Fishing
RCI Optics
Skinny Water Culture
Southeast Environmental Solutions
Bill Jackson's Fly Shop
Barfly Safety Harbor
Wang Anchor
Strip and Feed Research
Oak Creek Fly Co.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nautilus Reels is now on the prize sponsor list!!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Looking forward to it Jon.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> MANDATORY check in and captain's meeting on Saturday, 1/20/2018 at 5:30-6:30 am at Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille.
> 
> Each team, or solo angler, MUST bring their measuring device, to be approved by tournament officials, to the captain’s meeting on 1/20/2018. The captain’s meeting will be at the Salty Shamrock Gastro Grille. 6186 US Hwy 41, Apollo Beach, FL 33572.
> 
> $50.00 entry fee per 2-man team. $25.00 entry fee per solo angler. Registration fees will be collected at the captain’s meeting. CASH ONLY.


Please clarify if BOTH team members MUST be present at Captain's meeting.

Thanks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Please clarify if BOTH team members MUST be present at Captain's meeting.
> 
> Thanks.


Great question Mike! Both anglers do NOT have to be there as long as one team member pays for both.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Hoping to participate this year.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I'll be there! Hoping to meet some of you microskiffers face to face finally.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

So...what’s the results?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Results coming tomorrow


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

So RedFly #12 was another complete success. We had 55 anglers enter which was 2 less than our previous best last year. The wind conditions were perfect, but the sunlight was not. In total, only 13 fish were officially measured in and only 4 teams measured in 2 fish. In the end, Ethan Kiburz and Brandon Chircop split $825 with their 55" total. Second was Chris Hargiss and Jon Brett, splitting $413, with 52.25". Third was Adam Fernandez and Pierson Monetti, splitting $138 with 40". Our prize raffle went off without a hitch. In the end we raised $975 for CCA. We cannot thank our prize sponsors enough.

Allen Fly Fishing
Nautilus Reels
RCI Optics
Skinny Water Culture
Southeast Environmental Solutions
Bill Jackson's Fly Shop
Barfly Safety Harbor
Wang Anchor
Strip and Feed Research
Oak Creek Fly Co.
Tampa Fishing Outfitters

We'll see you next year for RedFly #13!!!


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Great event Jon! Thanks for putting this on. Tons of fun. Looking forward to next year!


----------

